# Pan Fried Sheepshead



## chilerelleno (Apr 1, 2018)

Caught a few Sheepies this Saturday, mmmm, gotta love some fresh fish.

Cleaned'em up and filleted
Double dredged in seasoned flour and fried till they were white flaky goodness
Plated with lots of veggies and oh man was it good.


----------



## redheelerdog (Apr 1, 2018)

That's one delicious meal John.


----------



## radio (Apr 1, 2018)

That looks delicious!  Well done!


----------



## Smoke23 (Apr 1, 2018)

That looks great!


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 1, 2018)

Like!
Looks delicious. Sheepshead is an underrated fish here in Louisiana. Everyone targets trout and redfish. 

Where did you get that SS prep table Chile? I need one like that....


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 1, 2018)

redheelerdog said:


> That's one delicious meal John.





radio said:


> That looks delicious!  Well done!





Smoke23 said:


> That looks great!





indaswamp said:


> Like!
> Looks delicious. Sheepshead is an underrated fish here in Louisiana. Everyone targets trout and redfish.
> 
> Where did you get that SS prep table Chile? I need one like that....


Thanks guys, appreciate the feedback and Likes.

I've two of those SS prep tables and I like'em a lot.
You can find'em Inda Costco stores. :D


----------



## motocrash (Apr 1, 2018)

Beautiful job on the breading and fry,golden deliciousness.;)
I stocked up on those when our local petsmart went out of business.:D


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 1, 2018)

Thanks Chile...I'll check 'em out.


----------



## myownidaho (Apr 1, 2018)

Superb. I’ve heard Sheephead is a delicious fish.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 1, 2018)

myownidaho said:


> Superb. I’ve heard Sheephead is a delicious fish.


It's the fish used to make imitation crab meat. And it is a good eating fish.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 2, 2018)

What a great looking meal! 
Nicely done & congrats on making the carousel!
Al


----------



## tropics (Apr 2, 2018)

They look great! I never seen them that big up here LIKES
Richie


----------



## Medina Joe (Apr 2, 2018)

Nice fresh fish. Looks great.


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 2, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Beautiful job on the breading and fry,golden deliciousness.;)
> I stocked up on those when our local petsmart went out of business.:D





myownidaho said:


> Superb. I’ve heard Sheephead is a delicious fish.


Thanks.
It is, it cooks up nicely, a mild white meat.


indaswamp said:


> It's the fish used to make imitation crab meat. And it is a good eating fish.


 Hmmm... I've never seen it used for faux crab.
I've only seen the larger Black drum aka Big uglies used, as they've a coarser flesh that shreds rather than flakes.


indaswamp said:


> Thanks Chile...I'll check 'em out.


I just remembered, it wasn't Costco they were Inda Sam's Club.


SmokinAl said:


> What a great looking meal!
> Nicely done & congrats on making the carousel!
> Al


Thanks Al... Tasted even better than it looked.


tropics said:


> They look great! I never seen them that big up here LIKES
> Richie


Thanks Richie... We have a different sub-species from what you have up there.
They average 4-6lbs, a big one is 8-10lbs and anything bigger is a big pig.
A guy fishing a Pompano/Sheepshead Tournament over in Pensacola landed one pushing 13lbs.
My PB is about 9.5lbs.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 2, 2018)

Hey Chile...
http://www.nola.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2014/10/delaware_fisherman_sets_record.html

I've seen one pushing 20# come in the boat. Guy did not weigh it, just threw it back.....

I caught one on topwater while redfishing one time that went almost 10#. I kept that one.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 2, 2018)

I can't remember where I read that sheepshead are used for imitation crab meat. Might have been a Louisiana seafood board publication. I'm sure they use a number of white flesh fish depending on availability...


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 2, 2018)

This looks like the one you have...
https://www.samsclub.com/sams/work-table-with-stainless-steel-top-49/145625.ip?xid=plp:product:1:1


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 2, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> Hey Chile...
> http://www.nola.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2014/10/delaware_fisherman_sets_record.html
> 
> I've seen one pushing 20# come in the boat. Guy did not weigh it, just threw it back.....
> ...


Yeah, they can get big.
I've heard that max size is supposedly 36" and 35lbs, but never heard of one that big landed.
The IGFA All Tackle world record is 21lb 4oz, that fish is also y'alls LA record.


indaswamp said:


> I can't remember where I read that sheepshead are used for imitation crab meat. Might have been a Louisiana seafood board publication. I'm sure they use a number of white flesh fish depending on availability...


 I'm sure of it, just boil with Crab Boil and flake it.


indaswamp said:


> This looks like the one you have...
> https://www.samsclub.com/sams/work-table-with-stainless-steel-top-49/145625.ip?xid=plp:product:1:1


That's the one, good height, easy to clean/sanitize and strong racks.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks for the info on the table...I will pick one up in the near future.


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 2, 2018)

Last summer, my brother and I were fishing out of Venice for mangrove snapper. He hooked a +25# triple tail and lost it @ the boat....so depressing.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 2, 2018)

Looks Mighty Tasty, Chile!!!:)
Like.
That's one fish I never had!!

Do they lie like the 4 legged wooly Sheep do?

Bear


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 2, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Looks Mighty Tasty, Chile!!!:)
> Like.
> That's one fish I never had!!
> 
> ...


You know what's funny...sheepshead actually lay flat on their side on the bottom when they sleep. Makes for an easy bowfishing target @night....LOL!


----------



## Phil Chart (Apr 3, 2018)

Very nice looking meal chile. Those sheepshead look a lot different than the ones we have up here in Wisconsin 
Thumbs up


----------



## forkin pork (Apr 5, 2018)

Stainless Steel table are so high priced, but at least there are some good ones out there at great prices.
That one from SAM's club looks like a great deal, and I also took a look at Amazon, they have many different sizes available at very good prices too.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_...=stainless+steel+ta,aps,314&crid=7UHNKA9CIVV3


----------



## idahopz (Apr 5, 2018)

Man, I'd eat that any day - sure looks good


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 7, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> Last summer, my brother and I were fishing out of Venice for mangrove snapper. He hooked a +25# triple tail and lost it @ the boat....so depressing.


Man, things like that just make ya so frustrated.
Every one of us fishermen have been there done that on a nice fish.
Aaargh! :mad:


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 7, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Looks Mighty Tasty, Chile!!!:)
> Like.
> That's one fish I never had!!
> 
> ...





Phil Chart said:


> Very nice looking meal chile. Those sheepshead look a lot different than the ones we have up here in Wisconsin
> Thumbs up





idahopz said:


> Man, I'd eat that any day - sure looks good



Man y'all, I've been so busy all week at work, I don't know if I didn't get notifications or just brainfarted.
Thank you all for the compliments and likes, glad ya like it.
I need to get out and go fishing again, all out of fresh fish.


----------

